# Id Me! Id Me!



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

My friend caught this there fish. WEll thats him in the pic but i was wondering what the fish might be. He caught it in california so Pacific Ocean.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I hope your friend was mindful of those sharp dorsal spines. It looks like a sculpin to me, or one of the sculpinlike scorpionfishes. I'll have to look this one up before I can give you an exact species.


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

OoooOo Thank you very much!


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

wow, what a gorgeous fish!


----------

